# new shotgun



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i am lookin at buyin a new shotgun. wat would u all suggest?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Throw a price range at me and what you wanna use it for.. then ill help ya out.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Throw a price range at me and what you wanna use it for.. then ill help ya out.


500ish. i would mostly use it for grouse pheasant and any upland really. (12 gauge).


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

master hunter said:


> 500ish. i would mostly use it for grouse pheasant and any upland really. (12 gauge).


browning or a Mossberg:wink:


----------



## forgeguy (Mar 9, 2006)

used remmy 1100 or 870


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

thnx for the help. i will look around and if u think of anymore plz tell.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

*?*



master hunter said:


> i am lookin at buyin a new shotgun. wat would u all suggest?


Beats me I know sqaut about shotgun brands or anything like that. Sorry


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Remington 870 Wingmaster...a lot people seem to really like it and it's in the price range.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Mossberg 835 12 ga or Remmington 870 express


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

*rem 870*

I have had a ton of different shotgun but the one i keep grabbing out of the case is the good ole Rem 870 wingmaster


----------



## Bow_Hunter4Life (Jan 2, 2007)

What would you use it for?? 870s are great guns


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

master hunter said:


> thnx for the help. i will look around and if u think of anymore plz tell.


Well crap.. i had a huge post for ya to look at different types of guns but it didnt seem to post. 

Check out the Remington SPR models.. the autoloader is a very good gun...


Also check out all models of the mossbergs. Beautiful upland game guns!


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

check out the stoeger line of shotguns, they are made by beneli and are the best gun i have ever owned.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Bow_Hunter4Life said:


> What would you use it for?? 870s are great guns


all birds mostly pheasent or grouse.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i am not a pump action guy any semi autos you would suggest?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

20 gauge all the way......... Pump, semi, single shot or a double gun?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i am lookin for a semi frost.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, a good combo gun (turkey and waterfowl) is the Mossberg 535, and also the 835. They are both pump guns. But if you are looking for a semi automatic, then look at the 935. I got one for christmas..I love it.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

wyoming is the 935 for pheasants and/or grouse.


----------



## ShrpShooter (Oct 21, 2007)

*Bennelli*

To bad you dont have a bigger price range than i would recommend a Benelli semi


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

ShrpShooter said:


> To bad you dont have a bigger price range than i would recommend a Benelli semi


hell ya those are some good gun:wink:


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

I vote for Remington or Beretta. I have both! :darkbeer:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

master hunter said:


> i am lookin for a semi frost.


Semis are to easy for me to shoot.......... epsi:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

master hunter said:


> i am not a pump action guy any semi autos you would suggest?




http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/shotguns/SPR_models/SPR453_autoloader.asp

Check this baby out man. Within price range.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/shotguns/SPR_models/SPR453_autoloader.asp
> 
> Check this baby out man. Within price range.


i will go to my dads work and check it out thnx. this mite just be the 1. but if any1 else still has some suggestions plz sare.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Just go to shops with guns and try them out!!! Just like you would a bow!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Just go to shops with guns and try them out!!! Just like you would a bow!


ya my dad works at sportsmans ware house.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

caleb you know what im gonna say BENELLI ALL THE WAY!!! that way we can be team benelli and team alpine or get a beretta


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> caleb you know what im gonna say BENELLI ALL THE WAY!!! that way we can be team benelli and team alpine or get a beretta


lol


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

winchester 1400 awesome guns i have one its a semi. if u want a side by side for upland then stevens or stoger makes a nice gun.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*ya*

benelli shotguns or remingtons


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

if you looked at the benelli's that some people were suggesting and you like them but too far out of your price range, then look a Franchi. Franchi is almost identical to Benelli, i have the Franchi I-12 in synthetic black. its about 680$. perfect all around 12 gauge semi automatic.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Mossburg 835 12 Ga.


----------



## thedrip92 (Mar 4, 2007)

i recomend the remington 1100 if ur looking for a nice semi auto. i use mine for any thing from shooting skeet to hunting geese and turkeys


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

870 Remington wingmaster used


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

winchester super x3 lol


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

mossbrug has a new turkey tactical and you can buy a slug barrel for it for only $350 its a dang good gun lite!! and moves nice for wing shooting but its very nice with the pistol grip


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

master hunter said:


> wyoming is the 935 for pheasants and/or grouse.


Its a semi auto, unlike the 535, or 835.

All of these guns come in a combo kit, with a Turkey barrel, and a Waterfowl Barrel, along with 3 differnet chokes, and the price isnt bad at all, compared to a Smith Shotgun, or a Benelli


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

forgeguy said:


> used remmy 1100 or 870


ya i would either get the 870 or the 1400 the 1400 dont use 3 inch but shoots good


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

master hunter said:


> i am not a pump action guy any semi autos you would suggest?


ya the rem 1400


----------

